# 1,3 Dimethylamylamine Powder - I thought it was banned



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just noticed you can buy it on ebay from a UK supplier, I thought it was banned and hence all the companies trying to get rid of their stock that contained it.

Has anybody bought powder themselves and used it in homemade drinks etc?


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

link?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Not sure mate. But you can buy all sorts on ebay. I found concentrated hydrochloric acid for sale there from a uk supplier. And trust me, all the official suppliers of HCl do not want the average Joe buying concentrated HCl, pmsl.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Lukeg said:


> link?


There you go


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Not sure mate. But you can buy all sorts on ebay. I found concentrated hydrochloric acid for sale there from a uk supplier. And trust me, all the official suppliers of HCl do not want the average Joe buying concentrated HCl, pmsl.


Haha,planning on giving some steelwork a good scrub were you to clean it up?lol


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

you cant buy it.

"the listing was ended because the item is no longer avaliable"

the product is up, but theres no button to purchase it.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Lukeg said:


> you cant buy it.
> 
> "the listing was ended because the item is no longer avaliable"
> 
> the product is up, but theres no button to purchase it.


haha,oh yeah. What a twat I am.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> haha,oh yeah. What a twat I am.


x2 lol.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> x2 lol.


I dont see why you think you are a twat mate but if you wanna be one, you be one. :thumbup1:


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

LOL


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I dont see why you think you are a twat mate but if you wanna be one, you be one. :thumbup1:


I see what you did there!Tw4T!! :tongue:


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

Not sure i would buy a banned edible supplement from someone I didn't know from eBay?!

You'd buy something that you ingest off some dodgy cooker you don't know?!

Could be Ajax!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Biffa_Bacon said:


> Not sure i would buy a banned edible supplement from someone I didn't know from eBay?!
> 
> You'd buy something that you ingest off some dodgy cooker you don't know?!
> 
> Could be Ajax!


I know what you mean but its No different to buying steroids online or pills in a club or a bag of coke off a dealer though is it?


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

I live by the rule of never buying drugs or gear of someone you don't know or trust.

Not worth the risking if getting ****e that is not what it's supposed to be.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Biffa_Bacon said:


> I live by the rule of never buying drugs or gear of someone you don't know or trust.
> 
> Not worth the risking if getting ****e that is not what it's supposed to be.


To be honest you entirely correct in what you say. Best case scenario if things go wrong is that you've just bought soemthing thats dud,worse case is you harm yourself.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Haha,planning on giving some steelwork a good scrub were you to clean it up?lol


Nah, was going to titrate some fruits to see how much ascorbic acid they had in them.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Found it online from a canadian supplier. Tempted to buy 10gr of this and 10gr of yohimbine and just make my own weight loss concotion along with some caffeine. Worth it for the amount of money you save.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

nutraplanet used to do 60mg caps, double drop those and you would have a good nite. Then a horrible crash lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Blackburn Distributions usually have it


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

xpower said:


> Blackburn Distributions usually have it


Emailed them but doubt they'll have it in stock anymore though. Ordered via an canadian site,hopefully it will arrive in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

He still has his email up and would probably sell it outside ebay. There's a lot of stuff you can get on ebay. They usually misspell the substances intentionally and only communicate through PM. I saw pure ephedrine powder there a while ago.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ronzoid12 said:


> i just might try that once my friggin Bi's are no longer sore, i did a nasty workout saturday and i cannot strech my bi's. lol


Already done that with no reply. Plus he doesn't have feedback in the last year so guessing he's gone now.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I've had some "pure power stack" from dhacks,

30mg 1.3 dimethylamylamine

10mg combine

10mg synephrine

200mg caffeine.

Can't post too much of a review as I've only used them for the first time today, but seem good, gym was great but bit of a crash when I got home.

Mods- if this breaks any rules on sourcing a banned product apologies and please delate.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> I've had some "pure power stack" from dhacks,
> 
> 30mg 1.3 dimethylamylamine
> 
> ...


Had a quick look at them and might give them a go at some point. Managed to get all the ingredients I want for £35 and bought some digital weighing scales for £10 so gonna just measure them out myself into a little water before every workout. Works out about 200 preworkouts before having to buy some more 1,3dmaa if I do it that way so much cheaper,just the hassle of having to measure things out myself but its only one or two tabs a day so not too much trouble.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

would you be kind enough to PM how to get these products


----------



## doubtofalex (Apr 1, 2009)

Can definitely still buy 'Fusion Supplements Geranamine' with 40mg of dmaa in, anybody tried it before?


----------

